

Show HN: Pic-Mapper - RobMcCullough

Hi HN, long time no post! Recently, I wowed a few guys on a local fishing forum when I showed them how their iPhone's geotagging feature was giving away the GPS location of their "secret" fishing spots! (See http://www.sanjosebass.com/forums/marina-beach-stripers-128-780.html)<p>I couldn't find a web based tool to do this, so I created one. Not sure if anyone else out there will ever have the need, but if you do http://pic-mapper.com is the answer!
======
RobMcCullough
Clickable: <http://pic-mapper.com>

